# Recommendations on a ladder holder for a roof rack?



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

The hold down mechanism on my ladder rack broke so I started using these....










http://www.ktool.net/klein-tools-5301-22-climber-straps-pole-tree-climbers/

If they can hold my fat azz up a pole, they will hold a ladder.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I go high tech and fasten ladders down with NMD.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

99cents said:


> I go high tech and fasten ladders down with NMD.


Same


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Ever since I saw the news report of a contractor losing a ladder off of his rack and causing a fatal accident behind him, I've been using ratchet straps in addition to a cable lock for security. 

The ladder incident couldn't have happened to a nicer guy (according to news report), among his other accolades: Iraq veteran, volunteer fireman, scoutmaster, committed family man....


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You can use one of those big U shaped bike locks to lock the ladder to the rack.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

splatz said:


> You can use one of those big U shaped bike locks to lock the ladder to the rack.



Did that for years. Had an issue with it icing up at the wrong time and took a bandsaw to it. The HD weather proof lock has performed better plus I moved out of the rough neighborhood I was living in and now don't have to lock up as often. Still do when I get on the highway.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I use cinch straps.....best thing to use and easy to remove

http://customtiedowns.com/tie-downs...qTks_dqyueW_OGKCMzo90rBgnHn9XRQrtVRoC_Jfw_wcB


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use 1 6' ratchet strap that doesn't have a hook (I think it's called an endless loop) on one end, and a rubber bungee cord on the other. The ratchet strap locks it to the bar and the rack end cap, and the bungee keeps the other end from hopping or sliding.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

drspec said:


> I use cinch straps.....best thing to use and easy to remove
> 
> http://customtiedowns.com/tie-downs...qTks_dqyueW_OGKCMzo90rBgnHn9XRQrtVRoC_Jfw_wcB


I use straps like that. They're really long so I can bring the end 
inside the vehicle and close the door. If they start to make noise
on the hwy I just give'm a pull - no more noise. 
P&L


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> The hold down mechanism on my ladder rack broke so I started using these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You pay $35.00 for a dog collar!

I will sell you them for $20.00 all day long! 

http://www.petsmart.ca/dog/collars/..._id=36-20433&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted

Cheers

John


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Navyguy said:


> You pay $35.00 for a dog collar!
> 
> I will sell you them for $20.00 all day long!
> 
> ...


No, I don't pay for them, I grab them out of the storeroom. 

Durable neoprene-impregnated nylon strap is chemical/abrasion resistant and non-conductive.Tongue buckle has roller for easy adjustment.Sold in pairs only... Pictured:5301...


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

I lucked out, and found a new set of these for $30 Cdn. They will work quite well, when combined with some ratchet straps.

Thanks for the ideas, everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You're not doing it right.

Here's how to put ladders on the roof of a car:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I use straps like that. They're really long so I can bring the end
> inside the vehicle and close the door. If they start to make noise
> on the hwy I just give'm a pull - no more noise.
> P&L


Introducing one half twist to the strap as you put it on eliminates the buzz from the wind.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Introducing one half twist to the strap as you put it on eliminates the buzz from the wind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Ever foam inside the rungs to stop the wind whistle?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What the **** is a Thule?


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> What the **** is a Thule?


The most popular and most expensive ski / snowboard racks and roof storage for all vehicles.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> What the **** is a Thule?


See what you miss out there in the far country?


----------



## FMC8911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ever foam inside the rungs to stop the wind whistle?[/QUOTE] Just foamed my extension ladders last week haha


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FMC8911 said:


> Ever foam inside the rungs to stop the wind whistle?


 Just foamed my extension ladders last week haha[/QUOTE]

LOL! Good man! Jersey engineering at it's best.:thumbsup:


----------



## FMC8911 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice and quiet now!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FMC8911 said:


> Nice and quiet now!


Absolutely! :thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ever foam inside the rungs to stop the wind whistle?


Pfft. Just turn up the stereo.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> What the **** is a Thule?


It's Swedish for overpriced roof rack. The American translation is Yakima.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It's Swedish for overpriced roof rack. The American translation is Yakima.


"Yakima" would be Japanese!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> "Yakima" would be Japanese!


Time for another geography lesson.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Right because I can drive to Yakima, Wa. from here in about 6 hrs... Don't think I can quite drive to Japan from here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Time for another geography lesson.


Fire away there 'fang'!


----------



## voigt.mike (Dec 11, 2016)

I run a Yakima for now and drilled vertical 3/8" holes through the load bars near the ends. I put 3/8" eye bolts in from the bottom and secured with rod couplings on the top. I strap the ladders down tight to those. Bars are wide enough for two canoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

Glock23gp said:


> Right because I can drive to Yakima, Wa. from here in about 6 hrs... Don't think I can quite drive to Japan from here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


How will you know if you don't at least try?


----------

